# What can do in quarantin time at home :-) Let's listen and support :-)



## BurningRoman

What can do at home


----------



## Enthalpy

Keeping in touch with a public certainly matters to musicians.

But that won't bring them a buck - just in case you had hope:
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/72851?hl=en​some conditions to earn money on YouTube


Have more than 4,000 valid public watch hours in the last 12 months.
Have more than 1,000 subscribers.
If ads are enabled, YouTube pays approximately $4 per each 1000 views
https://influencermarketinghub.com/how-much-do-youtubers-make/​


----------

